# iPod 4gen camera app



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I dont know alot about apps to improve pic quality. The ones they do have all come with mixed reviews. Any advice? Looking to clear the pic quality and resolution


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Have no clue all I know is I got a new Ipod and I basically told me my mac is to old and I need to update everything about it before I can download anything to my I pod.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn talk about a iPod block


----------

